# Naples on Vanderbilt Beach! 2BR May 2-9



## bocamike

Gulf Pointe of Naples
9439 Gulf Shore Dr
Naples, FL 34108
(239) 591-3002


Nicely located between the La Playa and the Ritz Carlton on Vanderbilt Beach

This intimate 15 unit resort is nestled on the shores of Vanderbilt Beach in beautiful Naples, Florida, offering an opportunity to enjoy a relaxing vacation in a comfortable and friendly atmosphere that can only be experienced because of the size and setting of this resort. The amenities and activities are both abundant and diverse, everything from a leisure stroll along the white sand beach or a swim in the warm gulf water to kayaking, canoeing, or fishing from the shore.

For the more adventurous, power boats and wave runners are available for rental close by. Fine and casual waterfront dining both are within walking distance. Shopping, theatres, restaurants, and a public library are all very close to the resort.

The Naples area offers many fine golf courses and other attractions conveniently located not far from Gulf Pointe.

Gulf Pointe includes many amenities for our owners and guests to enjoy, such as the following:

Heated Swimming Pool Beach Chairs Kayaks Bicycles Community Room Wireless Internet Access BBQ Grills Free Laundromat Beautiful Sunsets

This is unit 14 which is a 2 bedroom 1 bath with a street view.

$700. total for the week, no additional taxes or fees.
Contact Mike mrrinaldi@aol.com


----------



## bocamike

Still available!


----------



## bocamike

*Reduced now only $650.*

Reduced now only $650. This is a 2 bedroom on the beach!


----------



## bocamike

Still available....


----------



## bocamike

*Final reduction will be banked soon if no takers*

$575. ......................


----------



## hotspot

*Naples*

Hi Mike

Still available?


----------



## bocamike

Yes. Please email me direct if interested mrrinaldi@aol.com


----------

